# Pecan Hulls



## texan (Jul 20, 2007)

My wifes family has a TON of pecan trees on their land. Needless to say, I use a lot of pecan wood to smoke over. A few years ago I picked up a burlap sack full of pecans, took them and had them cracked, but not shelled. After sealing up the pecan halfs and putting them in the freezer, I had this brain f--t about what to do with the hulls. I thought that they might be good to grill with - like soaking wood chips to sprinkle over the hot coals in the grill. Sure enough, the next night we decided to cook some steaks on the charcoal grill. I grabbed a handfull of pecan hulls, soaked them for about an hour, and when the coals were like I like them, I sprinkled the hulls over them. Then I tossed the steaks out there and a few minutes later, we were grazing on steaks that had the BEST pecan smoke flavor!!!! My wife even commented on them. So...save the hulls!


----------



## brennan (Jul 20, 2007)

I want a pecan tree...Pecans are expensive in CA


----------



## bbq bubba (Jul 20, 2007)

Wonder what it would cost to ship a sack of pecan hulls? No pecan trees up here, cant even buy the wood chunks and i'm dying to taste the pecan smoke flavor


----------



## texan (Jul 20, 2007)

I don't mind checking.  I can get you a small bag of pecan chips or chunks for that matter.  You could probably go to GanderMtn.com and get a better deal.


----------



## navionjim (Jul 20, 2007)

That's a great idea! Plenty of pecan trees around me, I wonder if I can buy the hulls from a local vendor.......


----------



## texan (Jul 20, 2007)

I used to get them out in Fulshear when I lived down there.  Fulshear is probably a subdivision now.  Back 25 years ago, it was nothing but pecan orchards.

The great thing about pecan trees, they are self pruning.  You might be able to make a deal with a grower just to walk through his orchard picking up the fallen limbs.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Jul 20, 2007)

That's  great info, I had been thinking about asking if you could use the hulls
because we have a pecan purchaser and processor here in town. I will
check availability there. Thanks


----------



## deejaydebi (Jul 21, 2007)

Texan -

We don't have pecan trees up here so I always save my shells and throw them in the smoker. Shelled several bags of pistashios a few months back and they were really great too. The only nut shells that don't do well are peanuts  and chestnuts they flame up to easily.


----------



## crewdawg52 (Jul 21, 2007)

For those in MI, next time I go home to visit the parental units, I'll do some checking.  Got a very good, dear  friend in Kaufman, TX (35 miles SE of Dallas), and they have around 700 acres ( where I pig, dove, and duck hunt)with tons of pecan trees.  For now, I'll email him and his parents and have them save all hulls they collect.  Ship them back to the abode and go from there.  Wont be for a few months though.


----------



## az_redneck (Jul 21, 2007)

I have a pecan orchard just up the street. He says I can have all the wood I want for free that has fallen off the tree. He uses it for firewood when he prunes the trees.

I have a LOT of wood sitting on the side of my house, but I don't have a chain saw or wood chipper to chop it up with. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Those of you who can't get hulls, I'll see what I can do at this orchard. He has a little shop he sells from and he ships all over the country. I'll see what his prices are to ship a bag of whole pecans. Make a pie and then use the hulls for your smoke..


----------



## cajunsmoker (Jul 21, 2007)

Make sure you get all the nutmeat out of the shell before putting it on the coals.  The meat is very oily and will make a bad smoke on your meat.

Tonto - I shipped 20# of pecan chunks to Dutch last year and it cost about $20 to ship from Louisiana to Utah via UPS.  Not too much.  If you want some PM me and I will see if my buddy with the trees has anything down right now.


----------



## chrish (Aug 13, 2007)

thats what im going to use here in iowa,  as soon as i find bulk pecans for sale ill stock up on them.  i got a taist for the wood over the summer as i got some from guy in TX,   pecan wood is outstanding for smoking beef and pork.


----------



## kevin smith (Feb 3, 2013)

I've used pecan shells always since my friend turned me on to them.  I just leave a batch soaking in a 5 gallon bucket by the BBQ.  For me it's the best smoking material there is by far.  So easy to use, always a mellow favor, never bitter after taste.  But do make sure there is no nut meat left, that can develop a bitter taste.  The nut meat will float up when soaking though if you get a batch that has some in with the shells, usually from older cracking machines.  When I can get them, I stock up but sometimes hard to find in bulk, would appreciate any good contacts for local places or good priced shipped.  In Webster (just south of Houston) Texas.


----------



## kevin smith (Feb 3, 2013)

I have gotten pecan shells at Froberg's http://frobergsfarm.com/ which a produce farm/market out in Alvin, TX.  They have some old time cracking machines there and will save you the shells if you call ahead and ask.  I think they might charge but they gave me all they had as I was buying other produce.  Kind of a neat place to visit if you haven't been there anyway.  The old time crackers do leave some nut meat in the shells, be sure to float the meat out of shells when soaking, it seems to make the favor a bit bitter.  Easy to float off though.


----------

